# Proud to be playing badminton



## SB2015 (Nov 26, 2017)

I have done no competitive sport since I was diagnosed close on 10 years ago.  I hVe happily done individual sports where i have no impact on others.

I was asked to join a Badminton group of people that I do not know well.  I succumbed to the temptation with some trepidation.  For those of you used to competing you will wonder what the fuss is.  I was nervous as I was unsure what impact there would be on BG.  No one in the group knew about my Diabetes and I just went ahead.  I did use my sensor at times during the games, and in spite of having used a TBR, a reduction to bolus at breakfast, I still had to swap the out to treat a hypo.  I had been tempted to carry in as I felt a little embarrassed, but  I had the sense to briefly explain to them why, treat it (actually overtreated!!!)  and I am ready for next time, confident that they do not mind.

I am so pleased that I took up the offer to join the group and enjoyed the session.  I am proud that I was sensible and confident enough to take time out and explain as necessary.  A massive step for me, which may seem crazy to others.  This could have proved to be a crashing defeat but for me it has shown me hw far I have come from a year ago, when I was struggling with all to do with Diabetes.

I do know that this progress has a lot to do with all the support and encouragement that I had from people on this forum.  Thank you.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 26, 2017)

Ps. Having overtreated the low I had whilst playing I got home and found I was 21!!!!
I shall do it better next time and learn what to do over the next few weeks.  
Any ideas welcome.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 27, 2017)

Well done @SB2015 for giving it a go. The best resource for information with type 1 diabetes is www.runsweet.com which includes detail on physiology, differences between arobic and anerobic exercise and case studies of various sports and people. There's usually a complicated combined effect of exercise reducing blood glucose levels and adrenaline increasing it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2017)

Personally, I think experience is the best teacher, and you have already learned some valuable lessons just from the one experience of something that was entirely new to you  Whilst there are certain principles you can apply, the reactions are so individual to you that it's not really possible to say 'reduce insulin before/after', 'eat before/after' etc. Just plenty of testing as you become accustomed to your own reactions and what works for you 

I have found, however, that doing a form of exercise I am less accustomed to (e.g. rowing machine) will generally result in more pronounced effects than something my body is familiar with (e.g. running) 

Well done for going for it!


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you both.  I shall draw on my experience of cycling and swimming, and then test, test, test as I learn what to do for this new venture, and try not to panic with a hypo next time.  As you say Northerner there are so many possibilities to keep things level, it will be trial and  improvement.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Thank you both.  I shall draw on my experience of cycling and swimming, and then test, test, test as I learn what to do for this new venture, and try not to panic with a hypo next time.  As you say Northerner there are so many possibilities to keep things level, it will be trial and  improvement.


I found the Diabetic Athlete's Handbook helpful when I was getting back into my running after diagnosis. It covers all sorts of sports and provides good explanations of the physiological processes involved  I like to know why things happen as well as what happens!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 27, 2017)

Well done SB.   I always enjoyed playing badminton at school and when I was a student but it's been quite a while since I've played it.  The last time was back in the late 80's before I had a meter (I used BM strips ) so God only knows what my bg's were doing.  Came through it unscathed though.  As mentioned the Runsweet site has some good information.  Plenty of testing/Libre swiping before, during and after.  The 21 when you got home as well as the overtreated hypo could have been caused by a liver dump.  Something else to keep an eye on next time.  Hopefully you'll pick up some patterns as to what's happening the next few times.  The main thing though is to just enjoy yourself!


----------



## Bloden (Nov 27, 2017)

Good for you, SB.  

And thanks for posting - I still struggle with exercise, even tho I really enjoy it. I feel a NY’s Resolution coming on...


----------



## New-journey (Nov 27, 2017)

It's a massive achievement and well done. So good and inspiring to hear you went out of your comfort zone and agreed to join them. Next time you will know more what to do with your amounts of insulin. Great progress.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 3, 2017)

Third week of badminton and flat lined on my Libre around 5/6 whilst we played with a bit of juice and job between games.  Very happy ...
Then finished and turned of TBR and BG rose, and rose, ...
Corrected and will try turning off TBR earlier next week, and slightly fewer JBs towards the end of the hour.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 3, 2017)

Good stuff SB


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Third week of badminton and flat lined on my Libre around 5/6 whilst we played with a bit of juice and job between games.  Very happy ...
> Then finished and turned of TBR and BG rose, and rose, ...
> Corrected and will try turning off TBR earlier next week, and slightly fewer JBs towards the end of the hour.


What can happen after exercise is that your muscles have been depleted of their glycogen so the ever-helpful liver releases extra glucose to replenish them - causing levels to rise!  I sometimes have a Belvita biscuit after a run and this acts a bit like it does with Dawn Phenomenon and 'switches off' the liver. Worth a try


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 5, 2017)

Northerner said:


> What can happen after exercise is that your muscles have been depleted of their glycogen so the ever-helpful liver releases extra glucose to replenish them - causing levels to rise!  I sometimes have a Belvita biscuit after a run and this acts a bit like it does with Dawn Phenomenon and 'switches off' the liver. Worth a try


Thanks Northerner.  I shall try that next time, although I am now out of playing until 2018 with a knee problem.  But I shall add your idea to my notes ready for next time.


----------

